# Don 6spdcoupe contact info



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a phone number or email for Don aka 6spdcoupe. I've been trying to get a hold of him about some speakers.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Have you tried PMing him?


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Yup, only heard back once though


----------



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

Honestly, he's more likely to respond to you via PM than he is phone.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Always busy, but makes time to talk when time allows, BTW I need to give him a call ASAP.


----------



## Hextall 27 (Jan 20, 2010)

I got in touch with him thanks to MrDave


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Unexpected Creations LLC (732) 572-1969

Taken fron google


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

x2, hes hard to get a hold of sometimes but well worth it. i'd suggest emailing him as well if you have a hard time to get a hold of him on the phone.


----------



## herrubermensch (Jan 23, 2009)

Don is a truly great guy, very knowledgeable and stands behind what he sells. Couldn't be a better seller.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I wanted him to help me redo my stereo system. Initially he was very helpful giving me tips but once it was time to schedule an appt he fell off the face of the earth.


----------

